# " Renascence Bull dog"



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of this breed? Have any experience with them? I'm really diggin' the way they look
Are they the same as an Olde English Bull Dog?


----------



## BellsAndBeans (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow, I've never seen THEM before  Beautiful!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

God these dogs are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

"Renaissance" bull dog?

They look much better than English bulldogs! Look like the Olde English ones, or the Johnson type American Bulldogs.

I would not want it to look like the drawing this breeder uses as their vision. Muzzle too short, chest too wide. How about we breed dogs that can give birth naturally and breathe normally?








http://www.osagecountybulldogs.com/whatsrenaissancebulldog.htm


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Wow they are so cool looking! Their faces look so expressive.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sibe said:


> "Renaissance" bull dog?
> 
> They look much better than English bulldogs! Look like the Olde English ones, or the Johnson type American Bulldogs.
> 
> ...


 Yeah i am not digging the look of that breeders dogs, the dogs i posted are from Gargoyle bull dogs kennel and Bullseyebulldogs, i like dogs with a muzzle, and dogs that aren't overdone..


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

> I work as a Animal Warden. Bulldogs are my hobby and not my
> living. Puppies and adults are available occassionaly to select homes. All
> my dogs are raised under foot in a family with 4 kids. My dogs don't do
> well as a chain dog or a dog kenneled away from the family. If you keep
> ...


http://gargoylebulldogs.com/GARGOY~1/Bloodlinex.html


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They look a lot like the Alapaha Blue-Blood Bulldogs too.
http://www.alapahabluebloodbulldogs.org/


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

What beautiful dogs, I love the first dog though. I have never heard of them before.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sibe said:


> They look a lot like the Alapaha Blue-Blood Bulldogs too.
> http://www.alapahabluebloodbulldogs.org/


 I've heard of Alapha Blue-Blood bulldogs, but i've only seen a few of them who i actually like, like any breed, there are a lot of people breeding them to extremes, and it's a shame, the ones that i did like, i REALLY liked though


----------



## marti1357 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is an Alapaha Bulldog with his beautiful eyes. He is a teenager that still wants to play:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v12KPiPtuMI
Their breeders and trying for years to gain recognition without much success.

Yesterday, I noticed an unusual looking bulldog which I though to be a mix. His owner however, told me it is an "Olde English Bulldogge" which are mostly bred (like the Alapaha) in the south. Anyway, these breeds (and the American Bulldog) are new revivals of now extinct breeds. As for Renascence Bulldogs - I know nothing about and will be happy if anyone can provide a good link.


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Jul 1, 2013)

First I've heard of them, BEAUTIFUL dogs!


----------



## NJ bulldog (May 25, 2020)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I've heard of Alapha Blue-Blood bulldogs, but i've only seen a few of them who i actually like, like any breed, there are a lot of people breeding them to extremes, and it's a shame, the ones that i did like, i REALLY liked though


His dogs are crossed with apbt. That guy is very good source of information


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Seven-year-old thread.


----------

